# New travel zoom camera under 20k



## subhayu (May 22, 2012)

Hello all,
  this is my first post in this forum . I already own A Sony CyberShot DSC-S40 and A Sony CX-130/B HD hanycam.
  Now i plan to buy a compact travel zoom a the bridge zooms are too bulky for me to handle. I have narrowed a few modesl such as Panasonic SZ7 & TZ30; Sony WX150, HX10V, HX20V, Canon SX240HS/SX260HS and Nikon S9300... to name a few .

    I want opinons and suggestion (pros. and Cons.) from all

thank u,

subhayu


----------



## nac (May 22, 2012)

It's a tight comparison. You can kick off S9300, SZ7, HX10 and WX150.
SZ7 and S9300 don't have manual controls
HX10 - lesser zoom
WX150 - Yet to come to the market

Along with the models you mentioned, you can add TZ25. It's IQ is better than its sibling TZ30.


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 28, 2012)

SX260/240HS have increased the megapixels and reduced aperture compared to their 2011 Models SX230/220HS... The SX230HS still clicks better pics at high ISO than SX260... but has a modest 14x zoom lens (392mm)


----------



## jyotish (May 29, 2012)

I feel now-a-days a consumer is spoilt for choices. personally haven't tried out any camera but have read fab reviews. In fact I just logged in and red this review for hx20v Sony Cyber-shot HX20V Review - Digital Cameras | SLR Camera | ThinkDigit Reviews
You could check it in any electronic store, try it hands-on and then invest your money.


----------



## sujoyp (May 29, 2012)

yup hx20v is superb and its an upgrade of hx9v


----------



## aroraanant (May 31, 2012)

HX20V is an awesome cam....

And considering that there is a difference of 3k in price of 240 and 260, you can also have a look at 240, after all its canon and their quality is superb

Rest of the models are not that good.


----------

